
High-precision control of printed electronics - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-high-precision-electronics.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1700345](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/6/e1700345)

